# NT and drugs



## NotAMeme (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm curious.
Tell whatever you want whether it be drug use or why you choose not to do them. I just want to see if I can notice a trend with the NT types, and possibly with the other types as well.

ENTP here.
-Occassionally smoke weed but I'm pretty bored of it so I usually just stick to getting fucked at parties and kickbacks instead of getting high alone like I used too. Though it does happen occassionally.
-Drinking pretty occassional.
-Formerly used shrooms and acid frequently. I was unique from my friends that I didn't draw any spiritual connections from psychdellics, I usually always realized that it was not real and all in my head so I didn't really change all that much. While some of my friends adopted a hippie lifestyle and grew out there hair I kinda took the opposite approach and ended up using substances less.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

I don’t have any intention of messing with my brain. To many demons and accidentally discovered distructive stuff that needs to stay where it is. I went through a chilli phase though!


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Perhaps the responses will fall along lines of Instinctual Variants rather than NT subtype. 

I've never done recreational drugs or been interested in trying them. I don't even drink alcohol. I tried a cigarette once. Everything I like to do requires sobriety. I'm quite fond of my body, bodily integrity is important to me, and I find the idea of adulterating my biochemistry distasteful. I'm not even comfortable with taking medication.


----------



## TryptamineDream (Jun 22, 2016)

Cannabis occasionally, hash is my preference, although I haven’t smoked in over a month. Microdosing LSD monthly, large dose bi weekly during the summer months. I take a large psilocybin dose once every year during the spring. Alcohol and cocaine occasionally, MDMA very rarely.

There’s some substances I’d like to try like mescaline, ayahuasca, N N and 5meo DMT. And some I will never touch like heroin, crack, crystal, mesomorphine, Sherm, prescription opiates and benzodiazepines, etc. 

I think some substances are highly beneficial. Drugs are okay as long as you’re smart, responsible, moderate and well informed on what you’re taking.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

NotAMeme said:


> why you choose not to do them.


basically, it isn't my thing. i think i tried pot once in high school and then twice more (hash) at university. all three times it made me sort of emotionally paranoid - the whole 'nobody loves me' funk that you get with some drunks. not entertaining to others, not fun for me, and three in a row seemed like enough of a pattern to base a conclusion on. i also found the time-telescoping quite claustrophobic and bothersome. i've never taken anything stronger and never wanted to. 

i don't think my mind is so precious that i shouldn't be sullying it. it's more like, my mind is the thing i'm used to. so messing that up isn't appealing to me. i'd be a good poster child for 'reality is for people who can't deal with drugs.' 

drinking i do. or i did, while i was at university, because i liked the beer gardens and got damned good at functioning drunk. but i quit that when i got pregnant a while afterwards, and there's just never been much reason to go back to it. i actually like dark ales, but now it just puts me to sleep. so there's nothing fun about being far from home and just wanting to take a good nap.

the alternative would be to buy the stuff and just drink it at home, of course. but there's been a couple of bottles of beer in my fridge since 2013, which kind of shows you how much of a priority it is to me.


----------



## NotAMeme (Mar 7, 2019)

TryptamineDream said:


> Cannabis occasionally, hash is my preference, although I haven’t smoked in over a month. Microdosing LSD monthly, large dose bi weekly during the summer months. I take a large psilocybin dose once every year during the spring. Alcohol and cocaine occasionally, MDMA very rarely.
> 
> There’s some substances I’d like to try like mescaline, ayahuasca, N N and 5meo DMT. And some I will never touch like heroin, crack, crystal, mesomorphine, Sherm, prescription opiates and benzodiazepines, etc.
> 
> I think some substances are highly beneficial. Drugs are okay as long as you’re smart, responsible, moderate and well informed on what you’re taking.



Yeah I agree, especially with psychedelics. I do want to try DMT but I don't think I'm ready for it yet.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I fail to see how it will help to get addicted to something that destroys my mind.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

@NotAMeme

You seem dominate by your feelings, not your thinking.


----------



## NotAMeme (Mar 7, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> @NotAMeme
> 
> You seem dominate by your feelings, not your thinking.


Thanks Mr. Bigbrain I'll go write an idealistic poem about my feelings and publish it on tumblr for you. 
I'm not taking your post personally but it's amusing how someone as genius as you can type me over a 5 sentence post about my drug use.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

NotAMeme said:


> Thanks Mr. Bigbrain I'll go write an idealistic poem about my feelings and publish it on tumblr for you.
> I'm not taking your post personally but it's amusing how someone as genius as you can type me over a 5 sentence post about my drug use.



You want to create a spiritual connection through some drugs , illegal in many countries, and not by logical reasoning. If _introverted thinking_ should be in the heart of your functionning, the connection ou deconnection would be by internal analysis and not by extern imports. What emphasizes your F, is the path you use to reach your quest.

In addition, you don't use it for intellectual performance or to reduce anxiety. (bad thing too) Which still excludes an NT neurotic thought.

It sounds like a normal action for you. Which indicates a strong _introverted feeling_. You establish your own moral standards around thing commonly accepted as bad.


----------



## NotAMeme (Mar 7, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> You want to create a spiritual connection through some drugs , illegal in many countries, and not by logical reasoning. If _introverted thinking_ should be in the heart of your functionning, the connection ou deconnection would be by internal analysis and not by extern imports. What emphasizes your F, is the path you use to reach your quest.
> 
> In addition, you don't use it for intellectual performance or to reduce anxiety. (bad thing too) Which still excludes an NT neurotic thought.
> 
> It sounds like a normal action for you. Which indicates a strong _introverted feeling_. You establish your own moral standards around thing commonly accepted as bad.


I never said I did drugs for a spiritual connection, I'm an atheist. And who gives a fuck if its illegal? Wait why does that have anything to do with it? Perhaps I'm not a thinking type anymore because your post gave me brain damage. I was diagnosed with sociopathic tendencies at 14, very much the opposite of a feeling type. Of course, you wouldn't want to admit that you were wrong so feel free to keep going on another big word banter for my amusement.

It's hard to counter argue ignorance, but if it makes you feel better. Many NT scientists and psychologists used LSD or DMT while conducting there studies. The feelings you experience while on these sort of drugs are based on our brain chemistry not a spiritual connection. The fact that you draw on assumptions makes me type you as an 'ignorant INTJ', you don't see those everyday.

The thing you stated around my moral standards are simply not true, what is good and what is evil is under the basis of our own inherit biases. What I believe means nothing in the grand scheme of things so it's foolish to adopt a serious moral standard.

I don't need drugs to reduce anxiety, I'm not an anxious person. I'm top of my class in both of my double majors for a reason.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

NotAMeme said:


> I never said I did drugs for a spiritual connection, I'm an atheist. And who gives a fuck if its illegal? Wait why does that have anything to do with it? Perhaps I'm not a thinking type anymore because your post gave me brain damage.


Rather the drugs imo... Atheism doesn't prevent spirituality.



NotAMeme said:


> -Formerly used shrooms and acid frequently. I was unique from my friends that *I didn't draw any spiritual connections from psychdellics*, I usually always realized that it was not real and all in my head so I didn't really change all that much


So why if you are aware that psychdellics are generally use in this direction ... 



NotAMeme said:


> And who gives a fuck if its illegal?


Maybe moderation, we'll see.



NotAMeme said:


> Many NT scientists and psychologists used LSD or DMT while conducting there studies. The feelings you experience while on these sort of drugs are based on our brain chemistry not a spiritual connection.


Indeed like, the biochemist Frank Olson, death after after taking a dose. Good exemple.


----------



## NotAMeme (Mar 7, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> Rather the drugs imo... Atheism doesn't prevent spirituality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.businessinsider.com/sci...-2013-8#dr-william-stewart-halsted-cocaine-10

We're addressing your ignorance not starting a new debate. I'm making you go back on your vocal point. The debate is that you believe that I am a feeling type, lets make this amusing and continue on that one.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

NotAMeme said:


> I'm making you go back on your vocal point. The debate is that you believe that I am a feeling type, lets make this musing and continue on that one.


You describe yourself as a sociopath. It's interesting. But you still have not answered why this drug ...


----------



## NotAMeme (Mar 7, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> You describe yourself as a sociopath. It's interesting. But you still have not answered why this drug ...


No sir, it's not the way I describe myself is a diagnosis. Sociapathic tendencies and being a full on sociopath are different though. You said I was dominated by my feelings, argue that point, we're not dodging the bullet and debating about drugs. I'll get to that once you conceded your original point and admit that you're wrong, or until we are done arguing against it. Now, me being a feeling type, argue that. Continue or concede that point.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

NotAMeme said:


> No sir, it's not the way I describe myself is a diagnosis. You said I was dominated by my feelings, argue that point, we're not dodging the bullet and debating about drugs. I'll get to that once you conceded your original point and admit that you're wrong, or until we are done arguing against it. Now, me being a feeling type, argue that. Continue or concede that point.


Well, if you are associate to the _antisocial personality disorder_, this explains your need for an emotional stimulation research with some drugs. This is the case or function and disorder can be confused.

And yours is now closed.


----------



## NotAMeme (Mar 7, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> Well, if you are associate to the _antisocial personality disorder_, this explains your need for an emotional stimulation research with some drugs. This is the case or function and disorder can be confused.
> 
> And yours is now closed.


Not antisocial either. I go out at least 4-5 times a week. Participate in clubs at school. I'm considered a pretty social person. Try again.

Curiosity is my main motive, but talking to people and going out is a way I stimulate myself. If I secluded myself in my room I'd fuck myself over. 

You're still appearing like a brick brain to me, pull something else out of your ass now.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

NotAMeme said:


> Not antisocial either. I go out at least 4-5 times a week. Participate in clubs at school. I'm considered a pretty social person. Try again.


The _antisocial personality disorder_ (or _dyssocial_) is the medical term to designate _sociopathy _or _psychopathy_. You confuse with "asocial".



NotAMeme said:


> You're still appearing like a brick brain to me, pull something else out of your ass now.


Your nose in first. I just confirmed your T with comorbidities...


----------



## NotAMeme (Mar 7, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> The _antisocial personality disorder_ (or _dyssocial_) is the medical term to designate _sociopathy _or _psychopathy_. You confuse with "asocial".
> 
> 
> 
> Your nose in first. I just confirmed your T with comorbidities...


I'm going to face palm into a coma now this was stupid
You used the word comorbidities in the wrong connotation. Big words don't make you sound smarter, they make you sound stupid when used improperly.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

NotAMeme said:


> You used the word comorbidities in the wrong connotation. Big words don't make you sound smarter, they make you sound stupid when used improperly.


You have a drug addiction, which is a comorbidity of your main disorder.

That seems right to me.



NotAMeme said:


> I'm going to face palm into a coma


One of your next doses will do this.


----------



## NotAMeme (Mar 7, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> You have a drug addiction, which is a comorbidity of your main disorder.
> 
> That seems right to me.
> 
> ...


You have no idea what you're talking about lol.
I haven't used in weeks, aside from alcohol, the drugs I have experimented are not addictive. 

I am happy to go on a long tangent about drugs but I think I'll pass, I want my opposition to provide competent arguments and I don't believe your smart enough for that since you are drawing from assumption. Perhaps you should reconsider your INTJ allignment, with Intuition as a primary force logic is your slave not your master.

Someone needs to humble you, I won't even attempt to predict who you are behind that screen of yours but based on what I am drawing it's not good. You're not as smart as you think you are, and me making a fool out of you is obviously something you're not so fond of.

I've seen all of my friends go through drug addiction. I drove a few of them to rehab. If you think I am the type of person to suffer from addiction you're wrong. I have not discussed with someone so oblivious, incompetent and ignorant. Congragulations, I'll remember you as that from now on.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

NotAMeme said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about lol.
> I haven't used in weeks, aside from alcohol, the drugs I have experimented are not addictive.


I just identified a trend from your writings. No more. You seem in a remission phase. Because you pretend to not completely stop. But basically I don't care.


You wanted opinions, you have them.


----------



## NotAMeme (Mar 7, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> I just identified a trend from your writings. No more. You seem in a remission phase. Because you pretend to not completely stop. But basically I don't care.
> 
> 
> You wanted opinions, you have them.


You did nothing but amuse me. Thank you.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

UltimaRatio said:


> Atheism doesn't prevent spirituality.


 Thank you! I get tired of these Internet atheists who try to use the term to mean all sorts of things that aren't atheism.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

is this a bait thread?


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

NotAMeme said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about lol.
> I haven't used in weeks, aside from alcohol, the drugs I have experimented are not addictive.
> 
> I am happy to go on a long tangent about drugs but I think I'll pass, I want my opposition to provide competent arguments and I don't believe your smart enough for that since you are drawing from assumption. Perhaps you should reconsider your INTJ allignment, with Intuition as a primary force logic is your slave not your master.
> ...


Please seek help on your addiction. It's not healthy and judging by your posts in this thread you're in denial and it's sad and pathetic. I've seen plenty of people like it in real life. Get help, it's pathetic.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

NotAMeme said:


> -Formerly used shrooms and acid frequently


*looks at avatar









you don't say


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

UltimaRatio said:


> @NotAMeme
> 
> You seem dominate by your feelings, not your thinking.


ugh that's called being a human


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

lol what's w/ all the cat avatars... space cats, shrodinger cats, blurry cats, panthers... I feel like I should change mine to a cat as well..


----------

